# [UPDATED to 1.5] I released final free dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.5 --- WITH DEMO MP3 --



## Dynamitec (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi everybody!

Please forget my old thread  Here is the final (free) version of my UltraArp (so called "dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.5".)







* Download here (needs Kontakt 2.1.1.001 (latest stealth update from NI, check out NI, there was a small but important update with some new features in KSP and some bugfixes - some still didn't notice this): *






*Download dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.5:*
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/ksp/script/Dynamitec_Ultra_Arp_LE.nki

Readme:
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/ksp/script/readme.pdf

ZIP:
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/ksp/script/Dynamitec_Ultra_Arp_LE.zip

(Right click and save)

I did two easy demo presets (Slot 1 und 2). Please see this instrument not as a muscial one it's a technical demonstration. Just use this script with your favourite instrument. I'm not into synthis since i'll do more acoustic music and this script was part of my guitar library (now it replaces my old build in pattern mode). To check it out download it, load it into kontakt and play some chords with 2,3 up to 6 notes. Remeber to check out playrange and keyswitches to make it work together with your keyboard or sequenzer. Maybe i should say you should use this for your personal work only since there will be a commercial version, too.

Features:

*+ 10 Presets & Keyswitchs*

> Changeable via keyswitch (hold master keyswitch and press a key 1 to 10 notes right to this masterkey)
> Bypass script and preset by pressing master key once. Press again to toggle it on.
> There also is a "Stop Loop" Keyswitch
> All Keyswitches are learnable

*+ 16 Steps *

> Every step contains a number which represent one note in the incoming chord you play
> You can also trigger the whole chord
> Velocity, Duaration, Ocatave and Send CC as Parameters for each step. (In LE Version parameters for all 6 subpattern are the same.)
> 6 Subpattern, triggered by the numbers of notes you play, so a three note chord will have an other pattern than a four note chord
> Loop Pattern (you can also choose ping pong loop)
> You can copy and paste patterns from one preset to another
> You can copy for example the first 8 notes and than do a fill so the whole pattern will be filled with your first 8 notes.

*+ Solo Mix Mode *

> If you play single notes pattern stops. if you play a chord pattern starts

*+ Retrigger Loop *

> On Key
> On Bar, on 1.5 Bars, 2 Bars, etc...
> On Keyswitch

*+ Signatures and Tempo *

> Patterns are following your time signature if you are working in a sequenzer like Cubase! Very interessting when using "Retrigger on 1.5 Bars" for example. So many different muscial (!) variations can be created with a breeze. And they always fit.

*+ Playrange *

> You can set the playrange. Choose if notes outside will be bypassed or killed. So you can split your keyboard to a pattern and a solo playrange.

*+ Trònä   @M¨nä   @M©nä   @Mªnä   @M«nä   @M¬nä   @M­nä   @M®nä   @M¯nä   @M°nä   @M±nä   @M²nä   @M³nä   @M´nä   @Mµnä   @M¶nä   @M·nä   @M¸nä   @M¹nä   @Mºnä   @M»nä   @M¼nä   @M½nå   @M¾nå   @M¿nå   @MÀnå   @MÁnå   @MÂnå   @MÃnå   @MÄnå   @MÅnå   @MÆnå   @MÇnå   @MÈnå   @MÉnå   @MÊnå   @MËnå   @MÌnå   @MÍnæ   @MÎnæ   @MÏnæ   @MÐnæ   @MÑnæ   @MÒnæ   @MÓnæ   @MÔnæ   @MÕnæ   @MÖnæ   @M×næ   @MØnæ   @MÙnæ   @MÚnæ   @MÛnæ   @MÜnæ   @MÝnæ   @MÞnæ   @Mßnæ   @Mànæ   @Mánæ   @Mânæ   @Mãnæ   @Mänæ   @Månæ   @Mænæ   @Mçnç   @Mènç   @Ménç   @Mênç   @Mënç   @Mìnç   @Mínç   @Mînç   @Mïnç   @Mðnç   @Mñnç   @Mònç   @Mónç   @Mônç   @Mõnç   @Mönç   @M÷nç   @Mønç   @Mùnç   @Múnç   @Mûnç   @Münç   @Mýnè   @Mþnè   @Mÿnè   @N nè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @N	nè   @N
nè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @N nè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @N              ònè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @Nnè   @N nè   @N!nè   @N"nè   @N#nè   @N$nè   @N%nè   @N&nè   @N'né   @N(né   @N)né   @N*né   @N+né   @N,né   @N-né   @N.né   @N/né   @N0né   @N1né   @N2né   @N3né   @N4né   @N5né   @N6né   @N7né   @N8né   @N9né   @N:né   @N;né   @N<né   @N=né   @N>né   @N?né   @[email protected]né   @NAné   @NBné   @NCné   @NDné   @NEné   @NFné   @NGné   @NHné   @NIné   @NJné   @NKné   @NLné   @NMné   @NNné   @NOné   @NPné   @NQné   @NRné   @NSné   @NTné   @NUné   @NVné   @NWné   @NXné   @NYné   @NZné   @N[né   @N\né   @N]né   @N^né   @N_né   @N`né   @Nané   @Nbné   @Ncné   @Ndné   @Nené   @Nfné   @Ngné   @Nhné   @Niné   @Njné   @Nkné   @Nlné   @Nmné   @Nnné   @Noné   @Npné   @Nqné   @Nrné   @Nsné   @Ntné   @Nuné   @Nvné   @Nwné   @Nxné   @Nyné   @Nzné   @N{né   @N|né   @N}né   @N~né   @Nné   @N€né   @Nné   @N‚né   @Nƒné   @N„né   @N…né   @N†né   @N‡né   @Nˆ              òné   @NŠné   @N‹né   @NŒné   @Nné   @NŽné   @Nné   @Nné   @N‘né   @N’né   @N“né   @N”né   @N•né   @N–né   @N—né   @N˜né   @N™né   @Nšné   @N›né   @Nœné   @Nné   @Nžné   @NŸné   @N né   @N¡né   @N¢né   @N£né   @N¤né   @N¥né   @N¦né   @N§né   @N¨né   @N©né   @Nªné   @N«né   @N¬né   @N­né   @N®né   @N¯né   @N°né   @N±né   @N²né   @N³né   @N´né   @Nµné   @N¶né   @N·né   @N¸né   @N¹né   @Nºné   @N»né   @N¼né   @N½né*


----------



## Thonex (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: [DOWNLOAD] I released final free dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.0 ...for those who interested in sequencing ksp scripts*

WOW!!!!


Looks great Dyn!!!!

I look forward to trying it later this week. 

It looks very complete and professional.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: [DOWNLOAD] I released final free dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.0 ...for those who interested in sequencing ksp scripts*

Fantastic stuff - congratulations!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: [DOWNLOAD] I released final free dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.0 ...for those who interested in sequencing ksp scripts*

I forgot to say before... we are very fortunate to have you as a regular member here.. I'm sure I'm not just speaking for myself when I say I really appreciate all you share with us and it's a real treat to see this development cycle first hand.

Thanks for being so open and sharing... this is what this forum is all about! :smile: 

Cheers,

T


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: [DOWNLOAD] I released final free dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.0 ...for those who interested in sequencing ksp scripts*

Hi T!

Thank you! I'm glad to hear this. I really like to share since almost every active user ins this forum here shares, too  So it really makes fun...to give and take.

Without the ideas and help I got in this forum when I first started here i wouldn't have my project that far now.

That's why this forum is really great! You can learn a lot here.

Thank you too, guys!


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: [DOWNLOAD] I released final free dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.0 ...for those who interested in sequencing ksp scripts*

Ahhhh...Kontakt and it's bugs...Thank you for testing this out and confirm the problem as a kontakt bug and not my fault


----------



## Thonex (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: [DOWNLOAD] I released final free dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.0 ...for those who interested in sequencing ksp scripts*

Hi Dyn,  

I got a chance to test out your pattern sequencer/arpegiator.... very cool!!!

It's very complete and with the right sounds it could be very useful. THere are so many options... you really provide a full set of features.

But there was 1 major problem for me.. and I don't know if there is much you can do about it on your end... There is a lot of latency when the script is "on". when It's bypassed with the keyswitch or by clicking the "bypass" button on K2... it's fine.. but when I engage the script... even when not playing chords there is a lot of latency.

I recorded a quantized performance alongside a sample of a urie CLick track (that is 100% latency compensated in Nuendo) and am posing a screen capture of the latency so you can see what I'm talking about. The top wave is with the script on and the bottom is with it off. As you can see, there is a lot of space between the click and the Script sound. I didn't calculate how many ms... but I would guess maybe more than 10?






I would say that to use this "as-is" I would have to calculate the latency the script adds and then advance the track on my DAW so that it plays back in time. 

I wonder if there is much you can do about this? I noticed this right away because I'm very sensitive to timing issues... especially with electronica where this script could be so useful.

Also, I'm using a fast computer... a Dual Opteron 250... so that should not be the problem.

Let me know your thoughts.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: [DOWNLOAD] I released final free dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.0 ...for those who interested in sequencing ksp scripts*

Hi Thonex!

You can't set the latency almost to zero if you use it in a sequenzer with quantisized chords. Just set chordtime to 1ms. (Chordtime means Latency).

The wait time is the same when you bypass the script since it can be used in a chain of other scripts and i don't wanted the latency to variate. 

So: if you use it in sequenzer, set chordtime to 1ms...and you'll have no problems. And you can compensate the timing beòo'   @[ào'   @[áo'   @[âo'   @[ão'   @[äo'   @[åo'   @[æo'   @[ço'   @[èo'   @[éo'   @[êo'   @[ëo'   @[ìo'   @[ío'   @[îo'   @[ïo'   @[ðo'   @[ño'   @[òo'   @[óo'   @[ôo'   @[õo'   @[öo'   @[÷o'   @[øo'   @[ùo'   @[úo'   @[ûo'   @[üo'   @[ýo'   @[þo'   @[ÿo'   @\ o'   @\o'   @\o'   @\o'   @\o'   @\o'   @\o'   @\o'   @\o'   @\


----------



## Jackull (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: [DOWNLOAD] I released final free dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.0 ...for those who interested in sequencing ksp scripts*

hi dynamitec,

i would like to give it a try, since it looks very cool. however, when i downloaded it (Mac) it saves the file with added .txt extension. i tried to remove the txt extn & still unusable. wondering what's the problem..

thanks,
jackULL


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: [DOWNLOAD] I released final free dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.0 ...for those who interested in sequencing ksp scripts*

Hi! Rename it with NKI since it is not a script, it's an instrument. Just try it again please and let me know if it work.


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: [DOWNLOAD] I released final free dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.0 ...for those who interested in sequencing ksp scripts*

updated!


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: [UPDATED to 1.5] I released final free dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.0 NEW FEATURES IN UPDATE 1.5*

*Now with Paramtertrack for every pattern included in LE Version!!!*

*Download dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.5:*
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/ksp/script/Dynamitec_Ultra_Arp_LE.nki

Readme:
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/ksp/script/readme.pdf

ZIP:
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/ksp/script/Dynamitec_Ultra_Arp_LE.zip

(Right click and save)

dynamitec UltraArp LE v1.5
(c)2006 by Benjamin Stelzer

*Features and usage:*

*16 Steps (EXTENDED Version: 32)*

*6 Presets (EXTENDED Version: 12)*
You can switch presets via keyboard if you held the keyswitch key and press a note 4 notes above this keyswitch key. Keyswitch + 4 = preset 1, keyswitch + 5 = preset 2 and keyswitch + 6 = preset 3 and so on. 

*Different Loop Modes (Forward, Backward and Ping Pong)*
You can switch a loop mode if you held the keyswitch key and press a note 1 to 3 above this key. Keyswitch + 1 Key above = Forward, Keyswitch + 2 Keys above = Backward and Keyswitch + 3 Keys above = Ping Pong. 

*6 Patterns*
Each pattern is triggered by the number of notes you play in a chord or a cluster. 
For Example: If you play C Dur with C, E & G you'll trigger pattern 3. 
If you play C Dur with C, E, G & C you'll trigger pattern 4. And so on.
Each pattern has 16 steps. Every step can set to a number from 1 to the number of the pattern + 1. This number stands for the number of the note in the chord. For example: You play C, E,G. In this case 1 means C, 2 means E and 3 means G. So you can build a pattern and the numbers will be replaced by the notes you play in a chord. 
If you set the number to pattern + 1 you'll trigger the whole chord. So for example: You play C, E and G => pattern 3 and you set on step to 4. In this case this step will play the whole chord.
Every pattern has 4 paramter lines. You can edit: Velocity (0 to 127), Duration (-2 means half, -4 means a quarter, etc., 2 means double, 4 means fourtimes, etc.), Octave and Send CC (0, 127). You set setup the CC to which this paramter is send in options menu.

*You can setup a lot more different options. Just play around  Have fun.*

+ Solo Mix Mode
If you play single notes pattern stops. if you play a chord pattern starts

+ Retrigger Loop
On Key
On Bar, on 1.5 Bars, 2 Bars, etc...
On Keyswitch

+ Signatures and Tempo
Patterns are following your time signature if you are working in a sequenzer like Cubase! Very interessting when using "Retrigger on 1.5 Bars" for example. So many different muscial (!) variations can be created with a breeze. And they always fit.

+ Playrange
You can set the playrange. Choose if notes outside will be bypassed or killed. So you can split your keyboard to a pattern and a solo playrange.

+ Transpose
Transpose single notes via octave parameter or the whole pattern


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: [UPDATED to 1.5] I released final free dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.5 --- NEW FEATURES IN UPDATE 1.5 --*

Btw: You can now setup the loop to be played till new notes arrive or till note off. I simply forgot to implement the note off stuff. I tested it than in a sequenzer and there it's very anoying if the script plays on and on and on  So now the note off is now implemented.


----------



## Dynamitec (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: [UPDATED to 1.5] I released final free dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.5 --- NEW FEATURES IN UPDATE 1.5 --*

I uploaded a small demo of what UltraArp (Extended) can do. This demo is written with the Kontakt 2 VSL Orchester only (i own no other orchester at moment :( ). (Btw: It's my first attemp to create something of this kind of orchestral music, so it's surely not "correct" but anyway, it's a demo for UltraArp)

The staccato strings are almost played by UltraArp (which is now sensitive to velocity) only. 

Download here:

http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/b-fast/ultraarp_demo.mp3


----------



## kotori (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: [UPDATED to 1.5] I released final free dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.5 --- NEW FEATURES IN UPDATE 1.5 --*

Cool demo Benjamin!


----------



## Dynamitec (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: [UPDATED to 1.5] I released final free dynamitecUltraArp LE v1.5 --- NEW FEATURES IN UPDATE 1.5 --*

Thanks Nils


----------



## Dynamitec (Aug 8, 2006)

Updated the demo


----------



## gh (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Benjamin!

Tried to listen to your demo. Starts interesting but it seems there is an error in the file. I get an EOF message after 19 seconds.

Günter


----------



## Dynamitec (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Günter!

Try to download it, not play it in the browser...

This should work.


----------

